# TeeJet with Ryobi 2 Gal. Sprayer



## ArtOfWar626 (Oct 31, 2019)

Anyone know if the TeeJet nozzles work with the Ryobi 2 Gallon Sprayer? Such as this model below. Or do I need an adapter?

https://www.homedepot.com/p/RYOBI-ONE-18-Volt-Lithium-Ion-Cordless-2-Gal-Chemical-Sprayer-with-2-0-Ah-Battery-and-Charger-Included-P2830A/303365816

Thanks.

***UPDATE***
I got it to work!!!

I used the following parts.

3/8" NPT Adapter:
https://my4sons.com/collections/adapters-washers/products/3-8-npt-brass-nozzle-adapter
***By itself this adapter will leak even if you tighten it to the max with a wrench. So I used one of the extra rubber O-Rings that came with the Ryobi Sprayer to stop the leaking.

3/8" BSPP Thread Adapter for TeeJet:
https://www.spraysmarter.com/teejet-3-8-bspp-thread-adapter.html

TeeJet Quick Cap:
https://www.spraysmarter.com/teejet-quick-cap-16449cdd169d248c891506ac8628480d.html


----------



## TLFU (Aug 4, 2017)

I would like to know as well.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I can't tell from the HD photos. Can you share some photos of any alternative nozzles/adapters that come with it?


----------



## TLFU (Aug 4, 2017)

I don't have one, but I don't believe it comes with any additional nozzles/adapters. Maybe https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=db266yJyIXQ will help.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Then I would say no - that's just an adjustable cone nozzle. You could retrofit it with a Chapin wand or a DFW Wand.

ETA: The Ryobi hose looks pretty small - take that into consideration if you decide to retrofit the wand.


----------



## TLFU (Aug 4, 2017)

Gotcha, thank you

p.s. a site suggestion: Add "thumbs up" (and down?) icons for each post next to "Reply with quote" "Report this post" icons.


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

Looking at the ryobi manual you can just change the spray tip as its a non ryobi special tip.


----------



## ArtOfWar626 (Oct 31, 2019)

I was thinking the same thing but the issue is that I dont know the size of the threading. I am guessing that it would need an adapter. I just dont know which one.


----------



## Bigdrumnc (Mar 28, 2019)

Yes tee jets will work. The thread is the same as a chapin


----------



## ArtOfWar626 (Oct 31, 2019)

Bigdrumnc said:


> Yes tee jets will work. The thread is the same as a chapin


So glad to hear! My lawn is only 1000sqft so I really didn't want to buy a 4-gallon backpack sprayer.

So did it require an adapter? I'm honestly not familiar with Chapin Sprayers. Previous to this Ryobi that's currently in route to ship to me I've only owned a Scott's pump sprayer.


----------



## ArtOfWar626 (Oct 31, 2019)

Update for anyone interested... So I received my Ryobi 2 Gallon Sprayer and my TeeJet tip didnt work with it... But I havent given up. Next up to try are adapters so I ordered the following.

Adapter:
https://www.spraysmarter.com/teejet-1-4 ... apter.html

TeeJet Cap:
https://www.spraysmarter.com/teejet-cap ... odies.html

I'll let you know how it goes once it arrives.s.


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

@ArtOfWar626 I also bought the Riyobi 2 Gal. Sprayer (came with an extra 2 Gal. tank) and have used it a couple of times. It works okay but can use a better nozzle. I'm also interested in what you find out so keep us posted.


----------



## FlyersFn32 (Jul 4, 2018)

For what it's worth, the Ryobi 4 gallon backpack sprayer uses the same threads and wand setup as Chapin, meaning the threads are 3/8" BSP thread. I used these adapters, which say BSPP, but threaded on fine with zero leaks
https://www.spraysmarter.com/teejet-3-8-bspp-thread-adapter.html

I don't know if the 2 gallon Ryobi is the same though.


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

ArtOfWar626 said:


> Update for anyone interested... So I received my Ryobi 2 Gallon Sprayer and my TeeJet tip didnt work with it... But I havent given up. Next up to try are adapters so I ordered the following.
> 
> Adapter:
> https://www.spraysmarter.com/teejet-1-4-f-thread-adapter.html
> ...


@ArtOfWar626 did this work?


----------



## ArtOfWar626 (Oct 31, 2019)

Awar said:


> ArtOfWar626 said:
> 
> 
> > Update for anyone interested... So I received my Ryobi 2 Gallon Sprayer and my TeeJet tip didnt work with it... But I havent given up. Next up to try are adapters so I ordered the following.
> ...


Unfortunately I am still waiting on parts. USPS delivered to the wrong address. FML...


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

@ArtOfWar626 I'm sure that sucks. Whenever you receive the parts please update us :thumbup:

Today I used the Ryobi 2 gal sprayer to put down fungicide and it can do fine if I'm not looking for a perfectly uniform application. I'm sure there's a +/- 20% variance in coverage even if I'm as careful & consistent as I can be!


----------



## ArtOfWar626 (Oct 31, 2019)

Awar said:


> @ArtOfWar626 I'm sure that sucks. Whenever you receive the parts please update us :thumbup:
> 
> Today I used the Ryobi 2 gal sprayer to put down fungicide and it can do fine if I'm not looking for a perfectly uniform application. I'm sure there's a +/- 20% variance in coverage even if I'm as careful & consistent as I can be!


I will update you.


----------



## ArtOfWar626 (Oct 31, 2019)

Awar said:


> @ArtOfWar626 I'm sure that sucks. Whenever you receive the parts please update us :thumbup:
> 
> Today I used the Ryobi 2 gal sprayer to put down fungicide and it can do fine if I'm not looking for a perfectly uniform application. I'm sure there's a +/- 20% variance in coverage even if I'm as careful & consistent as I can be!


So my neighbor brought over the package. Turns out it's NOT 1/4" thread. It is 3/8". So I placed another order. I will update you then. :lol:

This time it should definitely work. :mrgreen:


----------



## ArtOfWar626 (Oct 31, 2019)

FlyersFn32 said:


> For what it's worth, the Ryobi 4 gallon backpack sprayer uses the same threads and wand setup as Chapin, meaning the threads are 3/8" BSP thread. I used these adapters, which say BSPP, but threaded on fine with zero leaks
> https://www.spraysmarter.com/teejet-3-8-bspp-thread-adapter.html
> 
> I don't know if the 2 gallon Ryobi is the same though.


You were right. It is 3/8",

So I ordered the following adapter you recommended. Also recommended by others using My4Sons M4 sprayers.

https://www.spraysmarter.com/teejet-3-8-bspp-thread-adapter.html

and to be safe... Also ordered this from My4Sons.

https://my4sons.com/collections/adapters-washers/products/3-8-npt-brass-nozzle-adapter


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

@ArtOfWar626 thanks for "taking one for the team". You're doing a few of us here a great favor!


----------



## ArtOfWar626 (Oct 31, 2019)

Awar said:


> @ArtOfWar626 thanks for "taking one for the team". You're doing a few of us here a great favor!


I got it to work!!!

I used the following parts.

3/8" NPT Adapter:
https://my4sons.com/collections/adapters-washers/products/3-8-npt-brass-nozzle-adapter
***By itself this adapter will leak even if you tighten it to the max with a wrench. So I used one of the extra rubber O-Rings that came with the Ryobi Sprayer to stop the leaking.

3/8" BSPP Thread Adapter for TeeJet:
https://www.spraysmarter.com/teejet-3-8-bspp-thread-adapter.html

TeeJet Quick Cap:
https://www.spraysmarter.com/teejet-quick-cap-16449cdd169d248c891506ac8628480d.html


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

ArtOfWar626 said:


> Awar said:
> 
> 
> > @ArtOfWar626 thanks for "taking one for the team". You're doing a few of us here a great favor!
> ...


Awesome! Thanks @ArtOfWar626! Excuse my ignorance but with this setup you can now connect your preferred TeeJet nozzles?

Now I need to educate myself to find the right nozzles for my applications. I guess I'll go to the TeeJet Nozzle Discussion 32 page thread that I've been trying to avoid :roll:


----------



## ArtOfWar626 (Oct 31, 2019)

Awar said:


> ArtOfWar626 said:
> 
> 
> > Awar said:
> ...


I am not sure about all the tips but it should work with the most popular tips used for lawn care.

I currently have this one on it.

https://www.sprayerdepot.com/products/xr11004-vs-xr-teejet-extended-range

I'll post pictures in a bit.


----------



## ArtOfWar626 (Oct 31, 2019)

My4Sons 3/8" NPT Adapter


TeeJet 3/8" NSPP Adapter


TeeJet QuickCap with TeeJet XR Tip:


My4Sons Adapter with an O-Ring


All Put Together:


Attached to Ryobi 2 Ga. Sprayer:


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

Wonderful! Thanks again


----------



## ArtOfWar626 (Oct 31, 2019)

Awar said:


> Wonderful! Thanks again


You are welcome. I first tested it with the following...

16oz of GreeneStart, 4oz of MicroGreene and 5ml of Vegetal Peptides.

It worked excellent!


----------



## greg_n_sd (Jul 17, 2019)

ArtOfWar626 said:


> Awar said:
> 
> 
> > Wonderful! Thanks again
> ...


I tried this with the DFW Wand...very unimpressed. The sprayer couldn't build up enough pressure to use with either of the check valves, when I did remove them, it still had a hard time putting out enough material with the AI11004 TeeJet nozzle, my standard one I use on my manual pump sprayer.

I may give this a try, as I really want to like this 2gal sprayer.


----------



## ArtOfWar626 (Oct 31, 2019)

greg_n_sd said:


> ArtOfWar626 said:
> 
> 
> > Awar said:
> ...


By the way I also removed the screen filter on the plastic tube that drops down into the tank. Not sure if that helps.


----------



## greg_n_sd (Jul 17, 2019)

ArtOfWar626 said:


> greg_n_sd said:
> 
> 
> > ArtOfWar626 said:
> ...


thanks, I'll give that a try as well. can't hurt.


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

I received the same parts listed above, installed them, and tested in the garage. It looks like it'll work fine! Thanks @ArtOfWar626!

Is this how you installed the brown Ryobi o-ring?


----------



## TLFU (Aug 4, 2017)

Thank you for keeping us posted on this mod. Will def grab one the next time it goes on sale.


----------



## ArtOfWar626 (Oct 31, 2019)

Awar said:


> I received the same parts listed above, installed them, and tested in the garage. It looks like it'll work fine! Thanks @ArtOfWar626!
> 
> Is this how you installed the brown Ryobi o-ring?


Yes! I am not exactly sure if that's the exact O-Ring I used but that should also work. It comes with two O-Rings that should fit there.


----------



## ArtOfWar626 (Oct 31, 2019)

By the way. Tonight I will be spraying for the second time with this setup. Doing a liquid iron app and letting it sit overnight. I'll update you guys on how it goes. Should be fine but just making sure.


----------



## SpeedNess (May 21, 2020)

ArtOfWar626 said:


> By the way. Tonight I will be spraying for the second time with this setup. Doing a liquid iron app and letting it sit overnight. I'll update you guys on how it goes. Should be fine but just making sure.


Interested in hearing about your results. Currently looking at this sprayer, wanted to hear back from you before I pull the trigger. Appreciate all your research on getting it to work with the TeeJet Nozzles thus far.


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

SpeedNess said:


> ArtOfWar626 said:
> 
> 
> > By the way. Tonight I will be spraying for the second time with this setup. Doing a liquid iron app and letting it sit overnight. I'll update you guys on how it goes. Should be fine but just making sure.
> ...


I did the TeeJet mod just like @ArtOfWar626 and my sprayer is working really well. I tried it with two TeeJet tips:

- XR 110 Degree Extended Range Flat Spray Tip (XR11004-VS) Color: Red
- AIXR Air Induction Extended Range Spray Tip (AIXR11004VP) Color: Red

I've used the first a couple of times for foliar apps and it works excellent. I used the second for systemic apps (fungicide) and it seems to work okay but I have no benchmark to compare against as I've never used such type of nozzle before.


----------



## SpeedNess (May 21, 2020)

Awar said:


> I did the TeeJet mod just like @ArtOfWar626 and my sprayer is working really well. I tried it with two TeeJet tips:
> 
> - XR 110 Degree Extended Range Flat Spray Tip (XR11004-VS) Color: Red
> - AIXR Air Induction Extended Range Spray Tip (AIXR11004VP) Color: Red
> ...


Great news! I might jump on this setup, I only have 5500 sq ft, so it should be enough. Thanks


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

SpeedNess said:


> Great news! I might jump on this setup, I only have 5500 sq ft, so it should be enought. Thanks


I have the same lawn area and got the kit that comes with two 2 gal. tanks and the backpack. That way I can mix up to 4 gallons of spray solution and just switch tanks when needed. Works like a 4 gal. backpack sprayer without the extra weight and works like a 2 gal. handheld sprayer.


----------



## SpeedNess (May 21, 2020)

Awar said:


> SpeedNess said:
> 
> 
> > Great news! I might jump on this setup, I only have 5500 sq ft, so it should be enought. Thanks
> ...


Oh I like that idea!


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

Here's how it sprays using the TeeJet XR11004-VS tip


----------



## SpeedNess (May 21, 2020)

Awar said:


> Here's how it sprays using the TeeJet XR11004-VS tip


Looks good. I've ordered everything cannot wait to give it a shot.


----------



## ArtOfWar626 (Oct 31, 2019)

So far it's worked great for me. I really like that I could also change the tanks. I havent done it but down the line I am going to purchase more tanks to have them for different uses. 
-Fertilizer
-Fungicide
-Pesticide
etc.


----------



## coloradograss (May 3, 2020)

This is great, thanks!

Does anyone know of one place to purchase all 3 items, so that I can avoid paying shipping twice?


----------



## cubsfan24 (May 4, 2020)

coloradograss said:


> This is great, thanks!
> 
> Does anyone know of one place to purchase all 3 items, so that I can avoid paying shipping twice?


did you find anything? wondering this myself.


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

@ArtOfWar626 & @SpeedNess (& any others using this setup):
@Ware I'm tagging you because you're a TeeJet expert :mrgreen:

I've been using this setup with the TeeJet XR11004VS (RED) spray tip but I wanted something that would put out more water (higher flow) for my PGR and Liquid Iron apps. So I ordered XR11008VS (WHITE) tip and tested today in the garage.

I got the exact same amount of water (*18 oz*) from both tips over 1 minute despite the WHITE tip being rated to theoretically provide double the flow, everything else being unchanged. So it felt like something else was the limiting factor / bottleneck. This is the setup giving me these results:



I removed the TeeJet 3/8" NSPP Adapter (Diaphragm Quick TeeJet) & the TeeJet QuickCap (that holds the tip), just keeping the My4Sons 3/8" NPT Adapter attached, and got 55% more flow (*28 oz*) over 1 minute. It appears the TeeJet 3/8" NSPP Adapter (Diaphragm Quick TeeJet) is reducing the flow significantly. This is the setup giving me these results:




Any tricks to get better flow using the TeeJet tips?

Are there any alternatives to the TeeJet 3/8" NSPP Adapter (Diaphragm Quick TeeJet)?

Can someone else test and let me know how much water you're spraying per minute in the above scenarios?


----------



## hawrylte (Jul 4, 2020)

@Awar 
Looking at the TeeJet specs for The XR11004 nozzle the min rated pressure (15psi), you should be seeing at least a 31 oz/minute flow. If you're only seeing 28 oz/minute with no nozzle or TeeJet ChemSaver valve, either the Ryobi doesn't produce enough flow/pressure or you have a clog/restriction in in the sprayer itself.

With getting the same flow regardless of which nozzle you're using is probably showing that you're flirting with the TeeJet's ChemSaver 10psi check valve opening pressure.

I don't know if @ArtOfWar626 or @SpeedNess can validate the low flow on their setups that you're experiencing.


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

@hawrylte thanks for your input. I don't believe I have any clogs in the sprayer and all I know is that this Ryobi sprayer has a rating of 45 psi. There is no information on the maximum flow and I'm not sure if that's typically provided in sprayer specs... It'll be great if others that own this sprayer can test this to confirm!

Either way, my sprayer puts out 28 oz/min without nozzle or adapter/valve so I'll be satisfied if I get that kind of flow with the adapter/value & TeeJet tip! Here's the technical info on the adapter/valve thing that I'm using. Not sure if this helps identify why flow is getting restricted. Honestly I'm not that familiar with this adapter/valve and all I do is just connect it and make sure it's tight and the side cap is also tight. Am I missing something?


----------



## SpeedNess (May 21, 2020)

@Awar , just tested mine real quick. I got pretty much the same result as you without the adapter/nozzles in place, 27.5 oz in 1 minute. Put on the adapter along with the XR11004VS and my results are worst than yours at 13 oz in 1 minute. Switched to the A1XR1104VP and got 14 oz in 1 minute.

This explains why it took me so long to spray two gals over my 2000 sqft front yard when putting down an app of TNex. On the plus side I'm sure I got great coverage as I went over the entire lawn 4 times lol.


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

@SpeedNess Thanks for testing this!

For what it's worth my AIXR11004 red tip gave me 16 oz/min which was less than the XR11004 red tip at 18 oz/min.

My experience is similar to yours, I'm having to do multiple passes to put down enough chemical for PGR & iron apps. I'm thinking maybe there's some other adapter that allows connecting a TeeJet without restricting flow?


----------



## SpeedNess (May 21, 2020)

@awar, ok I did some more testing. It is definitely the diaphragm. I removed the center seal on the diaphragm and tested the flow again, obviously water was coming through the diaphragm hole but i collected it in the container. This time without the inner seal I got 24 oz out in 1 minute.

What is happening is that a lot of pressure is "wasted" in compressing the diaphragm piston in order to seal it up and the rest (which Im guessing not a lot) goes into actually spraying.

This picture shows what happens when you remove the center seal on the diaphragm and the piston. 


I used two plastic washers in order to seal up the piston without actually putting the center seal in, in order to get flow from the outer perimeter into the inner passage (that goes to the tip) I had to cut a piece out of the bottom washer (the one that goes against the diaphragm cap. As soon as I sprayed I knew this was it, much better atomizaton visible at the spray tip. re-measured output from the tip and again confirmed it to be 24 oz in 1 minute vs 13-14 oz before.

Im off to the hardware store in a bit, my guess is that a solid pvc cap will solve this as it will eliminated the diaphragm valve without blocking the outer passage to the inner passage. Will report back if I find a cap that fits.


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

@SpeedNess sounds good!!


----------



## SpeedNess (May 21, 2020)

@Awar , here it is this is what you need, i just picked it up at my local HD. Just tested it again with the cap on and got 24 oz in 1 minute.

Thanks for bringing this up which ultimately lead me to having a better sprayer. Good luck!


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

@SpeedNess that's awesome & thanks for sharing your experience! I'm doing this mod before the weekend for sure and I'll test with the RED & WHITE tips to see if this time the WHITE tip provides higher flow.

To confirm, the mod is simply removing the plastic cap that includes the diaphragm and replacing it with a garden hose cap. I don't need to "gut" anything from the adapter/valve body... Right?

On a totally separate note, I'm frustrated with the Ryobi measuring caps provides with the tanks. The first cracked and I thought I may have over-tightened it. And now the second is almost cracking and I've been very careful not to over-tighten it. I asked for replacement on warranty but it's been several weeks and they keep saying they don't have them in stock. Online reviews show this is a common issue. I wonder if I'll find something else that screws into the tank to replace those crappy caps.


----------



## SpeedNess (May 21, 2020)

@Awar , correct just replace the diaphragm cap with the hose bib cap and done.

That sucks about the tank cap, fingers crossed mine is holding up just fine.


----------



## hawrylte (Jul 4, 2020)

@Awar 
Based upon what @SpeedNess saw with his sprayer, I suspect that where you're trying to operate the Ryobi falls outside the sprayer's pump capability.

The folks building push sprayers see this more with trying to size a pump for the number and types of nozzles they are trying to use, but a little engineering background for you.

Below is an example pump curve and system curve. For the Ryobi these are unknown, but the concept still holds true. The blue pump curve is typical for pumps and typically you want to be in the middle of the curve. In this example, it's notated with thicker portion of blue line. This is where the pump operates most efficiently. Typically when a pump is advertised as a " XX PSI" that PSI is the PSI at near 0 flowrate. and when advertised as "XX GPM" that flow is with no restriction/head.

The system curve would be the flow though your system at a pressure. More flow, more back pressure from the various restrictions in the system. For a sprayer, it would be fittings, check valves, strainers, nozzles, etc. as well as friction from the tubing.










Long story short, the TeeJet red nozzles are probably oversized for the Ryobi's pump to perform as TeeJet intended. If you're happy with how the red nozzles are performing though, keep using it. If you want to try to get a finer droplet, you might want to try the yellow nozzles. These output about half the flow as the red, but the nozzle might operate closer to the intent of the TeeJet design. I would say that this is a perfect example on why sprayer calibration is so important.

On a side note, since you're using a battery operated sprayer and effectively gutting the TeeJet ChemSaver check valve, if you're not hard set on using the quick caps, you should be able to replace the ChemSaver unit with the Chapin 6-8148 Replacement elbow. You'd have to align the nozzle manually each time, but for one nozzle I don't find that to be a big deal. The Chapin stuff uses 3/8 BSPP thread which is what I suspect the my4sons adapter actually is if the TeeJet ChemSaver threads on. The thread pitch between 3/8 BSPP and 3/8 NPT is different so trying to mix these would have the feeling of being cross threaded.


----------



## SpeedNess (May 21, 2020)

@hawrylte , thanks for the detail information. I ordered the Chapin 6-8148, even though I got it working to my satisfaction the chapin elbow looks to be much more compact so I would rather have that than the bulky chemsaver.

I would update on this thread once I get the Chapin elbow and confirm it works. This will hopefully save others trying to do the same some money as the chapin elbow is cheaper than the chemsaver adapter+bib cap method.


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

@hawrylte Great explanation, I appreciate you taking the time!
@SpeedNess Thanks again for jumping all in with the testing!


----------



## cubsfan24 (May 4, 2020)

I have the Ryobi 2 gallon. It takes me forever to spray 2k/sqft. Can anyone dumb it down for me so I can spray quicker/more efficient and just tell me what I need to buy. I'm a little lost tbh.


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

I did the garden-hose-cap mod similar to @SpeedNess and got better flow. I only got 21 oz/min using the RED tip but got 24 oz/min using the WHITE tip. I'm using this setup to spray PGR+Iron tomorrow morning :thumbup:



@cubsfan24 if you're using the original adjustable tip that comes with the sprayer then I don't think any modifications will increase the flow (i.e. oz per minute) of the sprayer.

If you want better spray pattern (ex. fan pattern for foliar apps) then you need to order the parts as discussed in this thread to make the sprayer compatible with TeeJet tips.


----------



## cubsfan24 (May 4, 2020)

Awar said:


> I did the garden-hose-cap mod similar to @SpeedNess and got better flow. I only got 21 oz/min using the RED tip but got 24 oz/min using the WHITE tip. I'm using this setup to spray PGR+Iron tomorrow morning :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Can you report back and let us know if you reccomend the mod?


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

cubsfan24 said:


> Awar said:
> 
> 
> > I did the garden-hose-cap mod similar to @SpeedNess and got better flow. I only got 21 oz/min using the RED tip but got 24 oz/min using the WHITE tip. I'm using this setup to spray PGR+Iron tomorrow morning :thumbup:
> ...


I calibrated yesterday to spray 0.8 gal/k (100oz/k) using this mod with the white tip, and went out this morning and sprayed my 5,200 sq-ft lawn with PGR + Iron + 20-20-20. It went well so that's the setup I'll go with for the rest of the season.

Note that for 0.8 gal/k I have to do two perpendicular passes with my natural pace & spray position. I used to get 0.5 gal/k before the hose-cap mod so I'm very happy with the additional flow from eliminating the diaphragm.


----------



## cubsfan24 (May 4, 2020)

Awar said:


> cubsfan24 said:
> 
> 
> > Awar said:
> ...


Obviously the factory tip is very slow. Do you know what the output per minute was with factory tip? I have 8k to spray, and I feel like I just need to get a backpack sprayer, but if this isn't AWFUL, I could manage with the mod.


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

cubsfan24 said:


> Awar said:
> 
> 
> > cubsfan24 said:
> ...


I got 21 oz/min when I tested with the factory tip (adjusted to a reasonable cone/fan spray for foliar apps).

With the mods and white TeeJet I'm able to spray at 24 oz/min, which means 1 gal. requires about 5 to 6 minutes to spray. If you're calibrated to 0.8 gal per k (like me) then your 8k lawn will require up to 40 minutes of spraying, not counting the time it takes to fill the tanks and/or swap them etc.

I know the white TeeJet XR11008VS can easily support 0.5GPM which is 64 oz/min so if you get another sprayer that can deliver let's say 48 oz/min you'll cut your spraying time in half. I have a ~5k lawn and will consider upgrading to a better sprayer next year.


----------



## cubsfan24 (May 4, 2020)

Awar said:


> cubsfan24 said:
> 
> 
> > Awar said:
> ...


I picked up the 4 gal Harbor Freight for $20. YouTube has a video showing teejets on it. Gonna try the white one you suggested.


----------



## mwemaxxowner (May 30, 2020)

I'm glad to find this! I'm pretty heavily invested in both the one+ 18 volt line and the 40 volt line from Ryobi. I've been eyeing the 18v backpack sprayer and have wondered if I could set it up with better nozzles.


----------



## SpeedNess (May 21, 2020)

So I received the Chapin 6-8148 adapter today. Put it on and tested the flow again, no improvement over the hose cap on the chemsaver valve (~24 oz/min still). However I do like this setup better since it is less bulky than the chemsaver valve.

So for those looking to do this moving forward and don't mind loosing the quick cap to change nozzles, below is what you need.

Thanks to @Awar for initiating the discussion on flow and @hawrylte for the tip on using the chapin adapter.

3/8" NPT Adapter:
https://my4sons.com/collections/adapters-washers/products/3-8-npt-brass-nozzle-adapter
Thanks to @ArtOfWar626 for finding this adapter

Chapin 6-8148
https://chapinmfg.com/products/chapin-6-8148-replacement-elbow-kit

And this is how it looks, much less bulky.


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

That looks good @SpeedNess :thumbup: but I have a dumb question can you tighten this adapter all the way and still adjust to make sure it is angled in the right direction / downwards?

I know you can turn the full wand but I'm talking about the adapter itself.


----------



## SpeedNess (May 21, 2020)

Awar said:


> That looks good @SpeedNess :thumbup: but I have a dumb question can you tighten this adapter all the way and still adjust to make sure it is angled in the right direction / downwards?
> 
> I know you can turn the full wand but I'm talking about the adapter itself.


The adapter itself is fixed, cannot be adjusted. However when tightened all the way it aligned perfectly with bend in the wand, not sure if luck or good design :lol: . Here is a pic where you can see the bend in the adapter and the wand aligned. Also forgot to mention when using this adapter you do not need the O-ring that was needed withe the chemsaver valve at 3/8 adapter interface.


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

SpeedNess said:


> Awar said:
> 
> 
> > That looks good @SpeedNess :thumbup: but I have a dumb question can you tighten this adapter all the way and still adjust to make sure it is angled in the right direction / downwards?
> ...


Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## Lawndry List (Jun 30, 2020)

I need to look into this, currently just using the Harbor Freight backpack sprayer (which has been just fine). I have all Dewalt tools aside from the Ryobi brad nailer (which is awesome), but bought this sweet attachment so that my Dewalt batteries would work on their items:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07MF7MNR2/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## ReformedCoog (Sep 13, 2020)

SpeedNess said:


> So I received the Chapin 6-8148 adapter today. Put it on and tested the flow again, no improvement over the hose cap on the chemsaver valve (~24 oz/min still). However I do like this setup better since it is less bulky than the chemsaver valve.
> 
> So for those looking to do this moving forward and don't mind loosing the quick cap to change nozzles, below is what you need.
> 
> ...


SpeedNess,

Just bought the adapters. Thanks for doing all the heavy lifting. With 24oz/min, I'm calculating about 5 min 20 seconds per 1,000 square feet. How are you walking the path, across and then perpendicular at a constant rate?

Thanks.


----------



## Hito_TS (Nov 20, 2020)

Hi there!

I am new to Lawn Forum. I have the same Ryobi sprayer and wanted to try TeeJet nozzles, then found this forum! I am very new to this and my knowledge on parts is minimum..

Following this informative thread, I started chasing down all the parts I would need. Also I want to use a quick connect as well.
The only easiest one I could get was the Chapin nozzle adapter 6-8148. 
I'm in Canada, and I searched around a lot online and it has been a lot of pain &#128556;.. 
My4sons' does not ship to Canada, so I had to look for 3/8 NPT × M14X1.5mm adapter somewhere else.
For Chapin 6-8148 (3/8" BSPP), no luck at the canadian big boxes.

I would need adapters 3/8" BSPP × NPT for the Chapin nozzle adapter and 3/8" NPT quick connect, and 3/8" NPT x M14 adapter for Ryobi wand thread.

I didn't even have much luck finding quick connects (especially 3/8 male plugs) at Lowe's, Home Depot, RONA and Canadian Tire.. I bought some quick connects online, then they were rather for auto work (huge). 
Home Depot has a couple with female plug. Then I would need 3/8" BSPP male x 3/8" NPT male, which is very difficult to find. I found 2 websites who sell Espresso machine parts lol and the parts in $CAD is ridiculous.
I found most of the parts online, but multiple different websites. &#129396; I haven't purchases all of them yet. I was worried a bit what if they don't even fit each other.

Then, recently I was suggested to go to a local hydraulic parts store. 
The person I talked to was very helpful. He suggested to cut off the top part of the Ryobi wand and make something that I can find fittings/nozzles much easier in Canada, instead of tryingto chase down all the parts that is hard to get. Also, using a quick connect that would be interchangeable with the original Ryobi nozzle. 
He also said that Ryobi's M14 part and nozzle is manufacturer specific and how it seals is not something easy to find around here.

It is a good idea, so I said ok. 
At the same time, I was wondering in my head that with this modz, I may not be able to use TeeJet nozzles. Maybe I can still make Chapin or TeeJet nozzle adapter with male plug to work with his modz.

He has been in his field for many years, so I trust his judgment. 
I will see what he comes out with in a few days.

Anyways, Thank you guys for all the info in this thread. I learned a lot !!


----------



## f_l (Aug 11, 2020)

So, I tried to do this mod, and got all the parts, and the water just spouted out of the teejet very weakly. Beginning to think that my sprayer is defective and not pushing out the expected PSI for the sprayer...


----------



## reconstyle (Nov 4, 2019)

Is anyone using a filter mesh with this setup, or is there already one in the wand/trigger?


----------



## jsams22 (Apr 20, 2021)

Anyone try this with the 4gal sprayer? It does not have the metal wand like the 2gal.


----------



## cokenner (Apr 27, 2021)

How is coverage for y'all? I got the original setup with the quick change and tested coverage on my driveway. There seems to be more spray down the middle with less in the sides. Is this normal? Has anyone checked this? I plan to use this for liquid fert applications, including iron apps, and don't want random stripes of darker green. Any information would be helpful!


----------

